# *Rubs Head* Oww..When did that get there?



## DrabblesAreMeh (Sep 19, 2008)

'Ello there~! :3 
My usual pen name is Aliarcy but I decided to switch things up for once. Being all daredevil-ish today. Lulz, I'm fifteen and have been writing since...well, since I learned to write I guess. Just recently I've decided to get a little more serious about my writing but I can't get the critique I need from my mom (no matter how harsh she says it, I just can't accept her opinions) or the people at Fictionpress. So, wallah! Here I am. :3 
I'm a fantasy slash romance slash drabbles writer and I hope to get you to know you all~! :3

*Avoids door on way out*


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello there Drabbles and welcome to WF!  Glad to have you here with us.

Oh yeah, watch your head.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SparkyLT (Sep 19, 2008)

Heya and welcome Drabbles. I've been writing most my life too. That means we have an advantage over the people who haven't :-D

Watch out for that door - it's a killer.


----------



## mi is happy (Sep 20, 2008)

> Watch out for that door - it's a killer.


Aye. Many of great men and women have lost their lives to that door. That door is the reason I am missing an arm and an eye.


Anyhow.... Hi. Welcome. I can't wait to see you around. Hope you find the criticism you've been looking for.

Love,
Mi


----------



## Nickie (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## wacker (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to our humble forum. You are in the right place to get help, advice, feedback, critique and plenty of encouragement.

Wacker


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## DrabblesAreMeh (Sep 20, 2008)

Good to be here. :3 
Those darn doors have it out for us. Where did we go wrong?


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Sep 20, 2008)

DrabblesAreMeh said:


> 'Ello there~! :3
> My usual pen name is Aliarcy but I decided to switch things up for once. Being all daredevil-ish today. Lulz, I'm fifteen and have been writing since...well, since I learned to write I guess. Just recently I've decided to get a little more serious about my writing but I can't get the critique I need from my mom (no matter how harsh she says it, I just can't accept her opinions) or the people at Fictionpress. So, wallah! Here I am. :3
> I'm a fantasy slash romance slash drabbles writer and I hope to get you to know you all~! :3
> 
> *Avoids door on way out*


hey welcome to the WF!!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------

